# Open farm tech



## skunkpit (May 3, 2009)

Just curious on peoples opinion of Open Source Ecology


----------



## finn (May 3, 2009)

It looks like it wants to be able to create a new and technologically advanced society by itself, even after things burn down.


----------



## anne (Jun 4, 2010)

Those people are awesome. Especially since they made that tractor thing with interchangeable parts so it can do pretty much every job.


----------

